# Trolley Jack



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi all

Between now and march I want to pick a jack. Which I would you go for out the following 3 ?

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_8,cos_8.5,cos_8.6.1/139569

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-5-Ton-L..._Lifting_Moving_Equipment&hash=item2a1a6fdaf9

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/ctj1250a-11-4-tonne-aluminium-trolley-jack


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Can't comment on the other two, but I have the Clarke one and rate it highly.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't have any of those, but I do know the mobile tyre fitter we use has the blue Clarke one and has done for at least the past 2 or 3 years we've been using him, so can't be bad.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I have that Clarke one too. It was really good until One of the rear wheels snapped off. Ordered a replacement wheel from Clarke directly and fitted it. But then the last time I used it both snapped off.  £30 to replace both.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Guys , sorry forgot to add the Clarke trolley jack is the one I like the look of.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

If you can get hold of the Arcan aluminium ones costco used to stock (I think they are still in the stores). Those are EXCELLENT quality.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Looked at the threads for trolley jacks recently. Depends on what you want it for. Mines isn't leaving the garage and renewing a portable one so went for this

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/hydr...profile/tj3lp-low-profile-garage-trolley-jack

Seems pretty decent quality and no complaints so far. Also ordered axle stands and a car creeper from them. All seem good quality. Car creeper is I believe is same as sealey one which won awards recently from classic cars or practical classics (Google it at twice the price) as they supply sealey. No matter what I'm impressed with quality anyways. I'd definitely recommend them.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Im only purchasing it for exchanging wheels over etc. Im not keen on the jack with my car ( side jack ) when exchanging the winter tyres over.

Just don't want to be worrying all the time using the jack with the car.

This one isn't to bad ?

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/hydraulic-jacks/trolley-jacks/tja15-aluminium-trolley-jack


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

slineclean said:


> Im only purchasing it for exchanging wheels over etc. Im not keen on the jack with my car ( side jack ) when exchanging the winter tyres over.
> 
> Just don't want to be worrying all the time using the jack with the car.
> 
> ...


Have to say I'm impressed with the quality of sgs and as said previously I'd read they supply sealey. If they don't my car creeper is identical and I've had no problems whatsoever and price is very good compared to others.

I suppose it depends on what you want the jack for and what your spec requirements are.

If it's solely for changing wheels then I'd suggest a cheaper model would be fine. My old jack was a cheap 2 ton one from Halfords or similar for 20 odd quid and was fine for changing wheels \tyres but just need more now I'm actually doing work on the car.

At the end of the day you pay for what you get just make sure you're only paying for what you need.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

My only use would be changing over wheels or a flat tyre etc. im no mechanic so I wont be climbing underneath the car and a 1.5 ton would be good enough for my car.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

slineclean said:


> My only use would be changing over wheels or a flat tyre etc. im no mechanic so I wont be climbing underneath the car and a 1.5 ton would be good enough for my car.


I'd suggest then a cheaper one would be fine. Something like this would be fine

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/hydraulic-jacks/trolley-jacks/tj2-2-trolley-jack

UNLESS you're looking for more than a mere tyre change. Have a good think about what you'd be doing with it in the future.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Elite sell the Clarke Trolley Jack and do sometimes put it in there Specials section, you can use the DW code on either to say a few quid and its free delivery because of the price


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Have the Arcan one I got from Costco years ago, an excellent tool. My side sills are V low and it just sneaks in, but always use axle stands, takes seconds to stick em in,don't work without!


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

This is the same as the one costco used to sell.Wait till they have a 20% off weekend and get it even cheaper.

http://www.diy.com/nav/fix/car-main...Aluminium-Racing-Jack-11377527?skuId=11888233


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

this is the Arcan one from Costco :thumb:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arcan-Pro...-tonne-low-profile-Service-Jack-/310534310458


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

+1 for Arcan.

I have this Arcan HD jack purchased from Costco a couple of years ago. It was only £79.99 at the time. Heavy, but very well built and has a low profile to easily get under the sills if you are running shorter springs.

http://www.martynsbargains.co.uk/ga...rofile-mechanics-trolley-jack-/prod_1893.html


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

After reading reviews on here two years ago I bought the Arcan jack from Costco. It is an excellent jack and great value for money.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a trusty old Halfords one - doesn't get much use but works fine.

Currently sitting under a friend's 205 so might have to pop to Costco later and have a mooch


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I can vouch for ARCAN - I think I had posted that SGS engineering link about a year ago the last time someone asked for an ARCAN type jack. They look just as good and come with guarantee/support and cheaper than the chinese knock-offs on eBay.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks all , ive just order this one.

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/medi...8eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/t/j/tja1.5_7.jpg

Big thank you to macca666 :thumb: and lobotomy for your link SGS

Its cost £83 all in for VAT and free delivery. Arranged a delivery date.

Im no car mechanic so this will do just the trick to use with my hockey puck

Many thanks for your help and advice


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Make sure you're up early. My next day delivery arrived at 0830 which was great as it gave me the whole day to play with my new toys


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> I have that Clarke one too. It was really good until One of the rear wheels snapped off. Ordered a replacement wheel from Clarke directly and fitted it. But then the last time I used it both snapped off.  £30 to replace both.


This happened to mine, probably didn't help me jacking up on uneven surfaces but i took it back to machine mart and they had all new casters put on free of charge! :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Strothow said:


> This happened to mine, probably didn't help me jacking up on uneven surfaces but i took it back to machine mart and they had all new casters put on free of charge! :thumb:


Mine wasn't on uneven ground, but it was on tarmac that isn't a completely smooth surface like concrete. Quite disappointed really and I'm not planning on replacing the wheels again so will probably replace it. Unfortunately it's out of warranty.


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

A quick question, when you jack a car up do all the castors stay in the floor?
I had a cheap one from a local car parts shop ages ago and the swivel castors came off the ground as I lifted. It was positioned correctly.
Thanks
Rich


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

It should do yes, That's where I think my Clarke went wrong. On a flat level surface the rear wheels lifted and when lowering then hit the deck and snapped.


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

macca666 said:


> Looked at the threads for trolley jacks recently. Depends on what you want it for. Mines isn't leaving the garage and renewing a portable one so went for this
> 
> http://www.sgs-engineering.com/hydr...profile/tj3lp-low-profile-garage-trolley-jack
> 
> Seems pretty decent quality and no complaints so far. Also ordered axle stands and a car creeper from them. All seem good quality. Car creeper is I believe is same as sealey one which won awards recently from classic cars or practical classics (Google it at twice the price) as they supply sealey. No matter what I'm impressed with quality anyways. I'd definitely recommend them.


Those SGS jacks look great for the money...all the features and a decent price. Thanks


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

olliecampbell said:


> Those SGS jacks look great for the money...all the features and a decent price. Thanks


I thought so too and for what I need it for , I cant go wrong :car:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have an Arcan jack and for me what is good is the amount of leverage in the long handle and the short number of pumps to get the car off the ground.

I have a cheap little Sealey one that has such a short stroke it takes ages to lift the car.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

I have a draper low profile jack, nice strong piece of equipment.


----------

